# Deafness



## debodun (Apr 1, 2015)

Almost everyone I know over 70 wears some type of hearing aid. Some people have them in both ears and some even have what looks like a jack implanted right in their skulls with a wire to their ear. Even with these devices, it doesn't seem to help improve their hearing acuity that much. Is deafness more prevalent than it used to be? Why don't hearing aids help some people?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

My hearing definitely isn't as good as it used to be.  Background noises made it hard for me to hear someone.  I've heard that hearing aids make the background noises even louder so don't help.  My DH's hearing is even worse than mine but he says with his tinnitus it wouldn't help.  

I think a lot of baby boomers damaged their hearing because we listened to loud music and went to deafening concerts.  We never listened to our parents who said we'd damage our hearing.  Look at the number of former rock stars who are deaf or nearly deaf.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2015)

I have two aids, behind the ear type. So does the wife. They help me most times but if I am in a crowded, noisy place, they don't do much good.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

I use a single behind the ear aid.  I have high frequency sound hearing loss.  It makes things I couldn't hear, clear.  I have a tiny push button to program for noisy crowd type noise.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 1, 2015)

I think perhaps because there is a larger senior population, they seems more prevelant.  And that loss of hearing is a natural part of aging.   I cannot hear some people or some tv videos.  My family are soft spoken and when we gather together I have no idea what anyone is saying.  I feel and appear so stupid when I cannot understand what someone is trying to tell me.  Would like to get a/or hearing aids, but the cost is too prohibitive.


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2015)

debodun said:


> Almost everyone I know over 70 wears some type of hearing aid. Some people have them in both ears and some even have what looks like a jack implanted right in their skulls with a wire to their ear. Even with these devices, it doesn't seem to help improve their hearing acuity that much. Is deafness more prevalent than it used to be? Why don't hearing aids help some people?



I am a good example. I have the best hearing aids that are available for my particular hearing problem and still cannot hear well. Severity of hearing loss varies from one person to another and it's not just volume. Volume is the easiest problem to solve. Frequencies and speech distinction are another matter. The skull device that you mentioned is called a Cochlear Implant. I would happily give up my right foot to be able to hear normally again because it is the most distressing and frustrating medical condition I have ever experienced.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

I have trouble when I watch a movie and background music is playing... I have a hard time hearing the dialog.  The music seems so loud and it drowns out the voices.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have trouble when I watch a movie and background music is playing... I have a hard time hearing the dialog.  The music seems so loud and it drowns out the voices.



Same here, QS.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 1, 2015)

My difficulty is always with the TV.  Especially children.   For example, the little girl in the TV series "Judging Amy"--- I can't understand anything she says.


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2015)

I have tinnitus in both ears. I thought it was from jet engines being run up while I was out on the tarmac looking over my plane. At one time, pilots were allowed to run up their engines while at the gate. Today, that is no longer true. I think too many broken or cracked windows put a stop to it. The doctor now believes that having to wear a headset for 33 years may have also contributed to it. White noise seems to block a lot of it, but it is more of a nuisance than anything. I think wearing a headset has effected more than my hearing. Every now and then, I can still hear those words, "Turn right ten degrees to heading 1-8-0 and then cleared to land."


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

What?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

My whole family got hard of hearing in later years...  When we visited my grandparents house everyone was shouting..  It was just very loud there..


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2015)

ndynt said:


> My family are soft spoken and when we gather together I have no idea what anyone is saying.  I feel and appear so stupid when I cannot understand what someone is trying to tell me.



Reminds me of what my dad used to say - he wasn't hard of hearing, it was just people didn't speak loud enough.


----------

